# New David Beckham??



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

I got my first mice a couple of months ago and was chewing everyones ears off to try and make sure my boys didnt kill each other when they turned adolescents.

Well, they fight but not as bad as when I first got them. I think some of that was to do with Janco- Jancs seems to be the alpha. He is the adveturous one but whenever I tried to hold him he'd run/pee/poo. Not only that but when I put him back in the cage he'd take it out on Ari.

I noticed Jancs liked to push things at me, be it the dust in the cage or food. When I pushed it back he returns it!
So, it being world cup time, I got him a little kitten ball thing. He now plays football with me and has stopped freaking at his brother when I hold him.

I was wondering if anyone elses Mice do something similar. Also, does anyone have a possible reason as to why he loves pushing things at me lol? It seems like such a weird thing to do as if he was scared of my hand in the cage he'd just run surely???


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah one of my mice do the same thing, and one of my rabbits does aswell-When i move a bark chip she charges at me and grunts. 
I think mice do this as a teritorial display, like it's theirs and 'how dare you' move something of theirs. The male who did it wasn't tame at all, and did other teritorial displays. 
Maby yours is doing it because he feels like he needs to protect and maintain his territory from you and the other mouse?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

shame neither of ur mice are on the pitch for us at the minute  bloody england!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow - I have 4 males living together (all are brothers), and although they fight on a regular basis (minor squabbles), I've never seen this behavior myself. Too funny! :lol:


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

hehe, i should try to get a video of my rabbit throwing stuff  I think the doe gets teritorial with the buck, and as soon as he moves things, she angrily moves it back-she's so funny! They end up throwing bark at eachother xD She totally wears the trousers in their 'relationship'


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

haha too funny -- id love to see that!


----------

